# For my more seasoned brothers----What would you say?



## MMWoody (Dec 19, 2011)

Brothers, 

Over the weekend I was at a neighbors house watching the football game, _Go Texans_, when another neighbor walked up and had a letter or something that I believe was from the GLOT. Now, I am by no means close with these neighbors, we have hung out several times and they within a few doors from me. These guys are all in my age group mid 30â€™ and I would say we have similar upbringing. I have Texas Masons plates on my vehicles,  donâ€™t leave the house without my grandfatherâ€™s ring and have tail light decals so I am confident that it is well known that I am a Mason. Anyway, this guy walks up and mentioned my ring and then showed the paper in a secretive type of way, hard to describe, I guess it was his body language more than anything else. The other guys there asked him are you a Mason and he said no but thinking about it at which point they all turned to me and were inquiring about my ring. At which point I said yes I am a Master Mason and belong to the League City Lodge. They began to ask questions as expected and I found myself not 100% sure of what I should say. The first comment was it is a secret society and all that stuff that you always here. I tried to convey to them why I became a Mason and that all Masons share similar beliefs. In fact, as I said, I am not close with these guys but feel I know of their character and seem to be decent guys, and feel that they share the same if not similar views as mine. After a short time the subject got changed and a short time after I went home. However, I found myself wondering if I had missed an opportunity to portray Masonry in the best of light. I was unsure as to how to exactly answer their questions. I am fully aware of what I can say and what I can say, I guess it was awkward for me and was a little less than forthcoming with details. After I left a few thoughts came to mind. First, I need to reach out to this guy down the street that is showing interest in Masonry and help him along in any way possible. Second, although I didnâ€™t feel that I communicated all the things I love about Masonry and what it means to me, I feel as if I did the Fraternity justice. Lastly, I would like to hear from you more seasoned brothers as to what would your response have been when presented with the same or similar situation when you are out of your comfort zone.


----------



## cog41 (Dec 19, 2011)

First, the response should always be calm yet deliberate.
The words used in the response or answer certainly depend on what's being asked.

I think this is an area where we as a group fail.  I don't think we are as open and honest as we could be. We get into areas or subjects where we are afraid of saying too much or "Am I violating my obligations?" self imposed interrogations. 
Certainly prudence and descretion should always be exercised but we must give an accurate account to honest and sincere questions.

This was an area John Robinson discussed in his book A Pilgrim's Path. Too often good men are turned away by what we didn't say than what was said. When we could have mentioned much much more.

I simply belive we need to give as clear and honest answers ad possible about the things we do know. And, if we don't know the answer tell them so. Tell em you'll get back with them or point them to someone who can.

We'll probably always wonder if we said too much or not enough.


----------



## MMWoody (Dec 19, 2011)

I agree, thanks brother.


----------



## MMWoody (Dec 19, 2011)

In hindsight, I feel that I could have said more. Because what if by saying more, these guys would have shown and interest and I could have said the things that would have peeked their curiosity. I guess going forward, I will stick to saying what Masonry means to me, what I feel it stands for or represents and why I was interested in it. I will also try to dispel any rumor type comments and invite the guys to a one on one conversation about the fraternity in detail.


----------



## BroBill (Dec 19, 2011)

Most Grand Lodge websites have some info for the casual reader that may be interested in masonry; you might familiarize yourself with the info GL shares on their public site and you will be safe sharing that.  Many pages, especially Grand Lodges, have something like "What is a Freemason" to explain the fraternity and you can easily share that material.
Also, GLoT has a lot of printed material about what Freemasonry is. They usually provide copies - sometimes for sale - at GL Communications that you can read and share. A lot of lodges bring this material home to lodge for perspective petitioners. 
There is much "authorized" material for you from official sources.  As long as you stick to what the Grand Lodge shares (which is quite a bit) you should be okay.

S&F
BroBill


----------



## cog41 (Dec 19, 2011)

I also think most non masons assume all masons believe or agree with everything every "Masonic" author has ever written. They have tendency to attach all those things to you or me. They often expect us to know all things about all things Masonic. Simply not the case. While I've read a great deal of Mackey, Coil, Hall, Hodepp etc etc. There is no way I'll remember or agree with all they've written. 
That said, my point or our point to the questioner is I don't have to. We can sit in lodge with our differences of beliefs, opinions, convictions and we sit peacefully, cooperatively and it will go with us when we leave. The founding fathers had this down pat and I'm convinced it was this spirit of cooperation that helped found this, our great Republic.
I'm rambling.


----------



## MMWoody (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the insight brothers. The truth is that I know what I know from my own research, going through the degrees and asking questions. I guess an underlying problem for me anyway, is that I never had anyone take me under their wing so to speak to tell me "go read this book, or go look this up". This is to date one of the things that disappoints me. I was raised in October of last year and have felt a cold shoulder from my Lodge. I know that I am partly to blame for not being active, but I expected the brothers at the Lodge would have reached out a little further to me to help keep me engaged and feel wanted. I have a young family at home and a demanding job with almost zero free time. I hope that when I do have the time to be as active as I would like to be that I will be greeted with open arms.


----------



## BroBill (Dec 19, 2011)

I understand your dilemma, brother. Perhaps when you are able to attend you can look for small chores to help with or perhaps you can volunteer on a committe where you can perform the duties at home.  You might also engage the brothers and ask their opinions on things. Could be that the chill may warm once you take a few first steps.  
Just my thoughts- there's no magic answer and every situation is different.

S&F


----------



## Timothy Fleischer (Dec 20, 2011)

Look up the "Between Friends" material on the GLOT website.
Here are links to three audio versions:
http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/node/1936

Look to this discussion for links to the Between Friends and What is a Mason brochures.

http://www.masonsoftexas.com/showth...nformation-for-Somone-Considering-to-Petition


I have business cards that I bought from Grand Lodge that I give out with info about Masonry. You can order a box and share them with your lodge buddies as a way of giving a man a quick hit of information.

There is also the double-sided card with What Masonry is and What Masonry Isn't. That one may be harder to locate as it may have gone out of print.

The best PR piece for Masonry is the Mason, though. Find time to talk one-on-one rather than being confronted by a group. You will have more ability to communicate what Masonry means to you that way.

Good luck


----------



## Mac (Dec 22, 2011)

I have never hesitated to speak positively of the fraternity.  For those who are esoterically inclined, the conversation is an engaging one.  For the mildy curious, I stress that we are a fraternity of morality.  Unlike the average college fraternity, we have substance (worth discussing).  Like a college fraternity, though, we have our secrets.  We're a fraternity, not a social club.  I have seen more interesting, and more hair-raising, ritual in my college fraternity than I have elsewhere.  Yet no one is knocking down their doors with illogical claims of heresy.  

Stay positive and stay confident.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 26, 2011)

Discussing masonry with a member of the profane world is like riding a bicycle.  At first you may fumble around and feel inept. Later you will gain your balance and get better at it.  Don't beat yourself up brother!  Rather, you are to be commended for using the event to improve your responses of the future.  Too few do.

No, we don't agree on everything.  We never have, we never will.  But, the magic comes to those who can put aside those differences and come together as masons.  They did it on both sides during our revolutionary and civil wars.  Intolerance is the one thing masonry strives to overcome; along with fear and ignorance.  Do not let folks tell you masonry is of little importance in today's world.  Just look around at all of this intolerance, fear, and ignorance!

I will caution you not to pass along to an investigation committee issues they are expected to uncover in an hour or two investigating a candidate.  Perhaps it rest more on the shoulders of those who recommend than those who investigate.  Protecting our West Gate is paramount to the future of masonry!  Numbers ebb and flow with the times. For me personally, quality will make or break the craft going forward.  

Lastly, enjoy the journey!  It's truly worth the price.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 26, 2011)

I am always delighted to talk anyone's ears right off about Freemasonry. We are NOT a secret society, how many secret societies have official vehicle license plates? I always carry some of the "fact cards" about Masonry, and if anyone is interested, I give them one. There are plenty of websites, I like www.masonicinfo.com (There are many others, of course). 

You can talk about almost anything in Masonry, except the modes of recognition. You should never discuss anything about Masonic discipline, or someone who is coming up for Masonic trial,etc. 

Use your own judgement and discretion when discussing Masonry, you may find one of the people you are discussing the Craft with, may be asking you for a petition.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: For my more seasoned brothers----What would yo*



MMWoody said:


> Thanks for the insight brothers. The truth is that I know what I know from my own research, going through the degrees and asking questions. I guess an underlying problem for me anyway, is that I never had anyone take me under their wing so to speak to tell me "go read this book, or go look this up". This is to date one of the things that disappoints me. I was raised in October of last year and have felt a cold shoulder from my Lodge. I know that I am partly to blame for not being active, but I expected the brothers at the Lodge would have reached out a little further to me to help keep me engaged and feel wanted. I have a young family at home and a demanding job with almost zero free time. I hope that when I do have the time to be as active as I would like to be that I will be greeted with open arms.



My brother, I am not certain which lodge you are a member of, but if you need and want counseling regarding Masonry or if you just want to sit and have a conversation regarding almost anything, please contact me : Gerald Harris  at League City Lodge, and either I will assist you, or find someone who can. If you would like to further discuss this please respond to this message or call the lodge, and your message will get to me. Thanks for being a part of Masonry.


----------



## dfreybur (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: For my more seasoned brothers----What would yo*

If a friend shows interest in Masonry I like to gab about the fun events we have at lodge and how much I like it.  As with the OP I've got Masonic plates, Shrine plate frame, my PM ring and MM belt buckle so I'm pretty obvious about my membership.

One thing I worked out with my wife years ago.  "One thing about the Masons.  There are no invitations.  In general no Mason is allowed to invite to to become a Mason.  If you're waiting for me to invite you it's never going to happen."  At which my wife says "I'm not a Mason so I can invite you.  Start showing up at such-and-such lodge and tell them I sent you ..."


----------



## rpbrown (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: For my more seasoned brothers----What would yo*



dfreybur said:


> If a friend shows interest in Masonry I like to gab about the fun events we have at lodge and how much I like it.  As with the OP I've got Masonic plates, Shrine plate frame, my PM ring and MM belt buckle so I'm pretty obvious about my membership.
> 
> One thing I worked out with my wife years ago.  "One thing about the Masons.  There are no invitations.  In general no Mason is allowed to invite to to become a Mason.  If you're waiting for me to invite you it's never going to happen."  At which my wife says "I'm not a Mason so I can invite you.  Start showing up at such-and-such lodge and tell them I sent you ..."



I agree with this.
Also, when asked if we are a secret society, my response is no, we are a society with a few secrets. Most established organizations have some secrets. Our financials are not open to the public nor are our rituals. But everything else is open and above board and out in the public for all to see.


----------



## BroBook (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: For my more seasoned brothers----What would yo*



MMWoody said:


> Brothers,
> 
> Over the weekend I was at a neighbors house watching the football game, _Go Texans_, when another neighbor walked up and had a letter or something that I believe was from the GLOT. Now, I am by no means close with these neighbors, we have hung out several times and they within a few doors from me. These guys are all in my age group mid 30â€™ and I would say we have similar upbringing. I have Texas Masons plates on my vehicles,  donâ€™t leave the house without my grandfatherâ€™s ring and have tail light decals so I am confident that it is well known that I am a Mason. Anyway, this guy walks up and mentioned my ring and then showed the paper in a secretive type of way, hard to describe, I guess it was his body language more than anything else. The other guys there asked him are you a Mason and he said no but thinking about it at which point they all turned to me and were inquiring about my ring. At which point I said yes I am a Master Mason and belong to the League City Lodge. They began to ask questions as expected and I found myself not 100% sure of what I should say. The first comment was it is a secret society and all that stuff that you always here. I tried to convey to them why I became a Mason and that all Masons share similar beliefs. In fact, as I said, I am not close with these guys but feel I know of their character and seem to be decent guys, and feel that they share the same if not similar views as mine. After a short time the subject got changed and a short time after I went home. However, I found myself wondering if I had missed an opportunity to portray Masonry in the best of light. I was unsure as to how to exactly answer their questions. I am fully aware of what I can say and what I can say, I guess it was awkward for me and was a little less than forthcoming with details. After I left a few thoughts came to mind. First, I need to reach out to this guy down the street that is showing interest in Masonry and help him along in any way possible. Second, although I didnâ€™t feel that I communicated all the things I love about Masonry and what it means to me, I feel as if I did the Fraternity justice. Lastly, I would like to hear from you more seasoned brothers as to what would your response have been when presented with the same or similar situation when you are out of your comfort zone.



I was told by my instructor years ago that we are not a secret society but a society with secrets , what was on the paper?


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## MarkR (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re: For my more seasoned brothers----What would yo*

Every state has different rules, but here's what Minnesota has to say on the subject:



> *THE SECRETS OF MASONRY*
> Every Entered Apprentice should be informed of the
> following basic principles and information.
> *What You Can Discuss With a Non-Mason*
> ...


----------



## Robert Marshall (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: For my more seasoned brothers----What would yo*

My advice to new Brothers when they ask about how to approach this situation is simple. Anything you can think of as being commonly found on decals and such is obviously fair game and easy to remember. "Remember when *this* was a binding contract? It still is... Making good men better... etc." This is good for the "young" Mason because it's not likely to put you in a place where you're wondering whether you can mention something or not. Also, it affords an opportunity to mention the common slogan, "2B1ASK1," to clear up the all-too-common confusion for the inquiring person, encourage their curiosity(if a potential member in your eyes), and not cross any lines regarding inviting and such. As time goes on and you improve in Masonry, you'll naturally develop an automatic skill for distinguishing between esoteric and monitoral/public knowledge and the issue will dissolve.


----------



## BroBook (Oct 2, 2013)

*Re: For my more seasoned brothers----What would yo*



Longhorn1rob said:


> My advice to new Brothers when they ask about how to approach this situation is simple. Anything you can think of as being commonly found on decals and such is obviously fair game and easy to remember. "Remember when *this* was a binding contract? It still is... Making good men better... etc." This is good for the "young" Mason because it's not likely to put you in a place where you're wondering whether you can mention something or not. Also, it affords an opportunity to mention the common slogan, "2B1ASK1," to clear up the all-too-common confusion for the inquiring person, encourage their curiosity(if a potential member in your eyes), and not cross any lines regarding inviting and such. As time goes on and you improve in Masonry, you'll naturally develop an automatic skill for distinguishing between esoteric and monitoral/public knowledge and the issue will dissolve.



To stop it on the spot look, act & be serious and ask" who are you to ask me such a question as serious as that "

BroBook


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## DaRabboni (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: For my more seasoned brothers----What would yo*

Cautious because if you don't they might take you some where you can't protect yourself as an EA or MM start on the ground floor 


My Freemasonry HD


----------

